# CATSA hiring UK consultants to improve airport screening



## The Bread Guy (9 Mar 2010)

This from MERX:


> ....The Canadian Air Transport Security Authority (CATSA), a Federal Government Crown Corporation, intends to enter into contract with Booz & Company (U.K.) Ltd. for the provision of advisory services in optimization of human factor aspects of aviation security screening.
> 
> The Canadian Air Transport Security Authority (CATSA) intends to enter into a sole source contract with Booz & Company (UK) Ltd. for the purpose of procuring a roadmap of priorities and associated studies based on a review of CATSA’s operational screening officer baseline performance, current issues and supporting evidence, and the vendor’s own review of leading practices to direct future efforts in order to maximize improvements in security system performance. The study will consist of:
> 
> ...



More in attached bid document if you're interested.


----------



## Crown-Loyal (10 Mar 2010)

Advice from a company called Booz(e) & Company  ;D


----------

